# Plant stores in Vancouver?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

For Christmas I want to make terrariums as decorations and gifts. Good way to recycle some old fish bowls.

I was wondering if anyone can recommend any good floral/plant stores that has a good selection of succulents or small cacti at affordable prices?

I don't generally buy plants except ones that go in my tanks so I don't know where to go ;p

Thanks.


----------

